# Dream team K.C. broke off darrell?



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

We broke them off and they can't take a loss sore losers.



















































[/quote]


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

*ALLSTAR CHECKING IN AND OH YA I BROKE UR ASS OFF ON SAT!!!!!!!!! FALSE TOPIC*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

SUNDAY NIGHT[/b]


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

nobody said shit to me you guys are scared of the deuce and the black magic killer even though it was acting up.. angel youir right its a false topic!!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> We broke them off and they can't take a loss sore losers.


[/quote]
:loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :nono: :nono: :nono: post the rest of the video where that monte carlo broke that ass off... or on sat when that ass got broke off twice!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

*HOW DID HE EVEN DO ANYTHING IF HE DIDNT EVEN HAVE A CAR OUT HERE????????????? A REAL FALONIE*


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> We broke them off and they can't take a loss sore losers.


[/quote]

bottom of the tires son not the hood


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 17 2009, 09:25 PM~15387737
> *ALLSTAR CHECKING IN AND OH YA I BROKE UR ASS OFF ON SAT!!!!!!!!! FALSE TOPIC
> *


ha ha you wish you did. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

bottom of the tires son not the hood
[/quote]
Yes sir do you not see the line both my hood and tire was higher.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

congrats the cars looked great


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 17 2009, 09:38 PM~15387807
> *nobody said shit to me you guys are scared of the deuce and the black magic killer even though it was acting up.. angel  youir right its a false topic!!!!!
> *


Black magic killer?That black magic broke off?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 17 2009, 09:33 PM~15387779
> *SUNDAY NIGHT*
> 
> 
> ...


This was the second night alex broke you off right?I was on the strip drunk.My was all your homies pushing on the back?ASnd you got stuck??????I was the only one all weekend that didn't ever get stuck I win agian. :biggrin:


----------



## K woadie C (Oct 23, 2008)

DOES THAT CAR ON THE RIGHT EVEN HAVE A MOTOR..IT JUST LOOKS LIKE IT HAS THE BLOCK :uh: :0 :angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 17 2009, 04:40 PM~15388489
> *This was the second night alex broke you off right?I was on the strip drunk.
> *


AY FABIAN, IS THAT YOUR DUDES ELCO IN THE BOTTOM VIDEO?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Oct 17 2009, 11:42 PM~15388508
> *AY FABIAN, IS THAT YOUR DUDES ELCO IN THE BOTTOM VIDEO?
> *


Nah thats a las vegas elco that we hopped out there.


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> bottom of the tires son not the hood


Yes sir do you not see the line both my hood and tire was higher. 
[/quote]


HOW HIGH SEEM TO BREAK THE DREAM TEAM OFF ALL THE TIME ALL STARS DOING IT PROP TO STREETLIFE AND BLACK MAGIC BUT HOW HIGH RUNNING THE HOP GAME


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> Yes sir do you not see the line both my hood and tire was higher.


HOW HIGH SEEM TO BREAK THE DREAM TEAM OFF ALL THE TIME ALL STARS DOING IT PROP TO STREETLIFE AND BLACK MAGIC BUT HOW HIGH RUNNING THE HOP GAME
[/quote]
Come on bro not even close,why is their a team allstars?Because the dreamteam won so much they needed a team to try to fuck with the dreamteam. :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 17 2009, 04:40 PM~15388489
> *This was the second night alex broke you off right?I was on the strip drunk.My was all your homies pushing on the back?ASnd you got stuck??????I was the only one all weekend that didn't ever get stuck I win agian. :biggrin:
> *


YOU DUMB SHIT ,MY TUNNEL COVER WAS FALLIN OFF SHIT IT WORKED BETTER WITH IT OFF!!! AND ITS ALL GOOD LIL FUCK WHEN YOU WERE BY YOURSELF YOU FUCKIN CHEESED UP!!! DONT EVER FORGET THAT!!! NOW STOP FUCKING CRYING IT AINT EVEN YOUR CAR AND YOUR CRYIN LIKE A BITCH!!!!! TELL THE REAL OWNER TO SAY SOMETHING CHEERLEADER


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by K woadie C_@Oct 17 2009, 04:41 PM~15388497
> *DOES THAT CAR ON THE RIGHT EVEN HAVE A MOTOR..IT JUST LOOKS LIKE IT HAS THE BLOCK  :uh:  :0  :angry:   :biggrin:
> *


PULL SOMETHING UP AND FIND OUT!!!!!!!!! MOTOR HAS MORE CHROME THEN UR WHOLLE CAR!!!!!


----------



## K woadie C (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 17 2009, 06:29 PM~15388873
> *PULL SOMETHING UP AND FIND OUT!!!!!!!!! MOTOR HAS MORE CHROME THEN UR WHOLLE CAR!!!!!
> *



dont get butt hurt cuz i just asked a question..i just noticed 25 people push that monte out, why get more chrome instead of havin a car that will run? :uh:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

thats how big AL does it


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

EVERYBODY KNOW THEM FUKIN RETARDS DON'T KNOW HOW TO LOOSE.I SEEN THE CLIP OVER AND OVER AND THE LINCOLN WINS.AND IM NOT A CHEERLEADER.IT IT WHAT IT IS.


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

DAMN FOOL YOU TURNING LOWRIDER GENERAL INTO OFF TOPIC. MAKING BULLSHIT AS TOPICS ABOUT THE SAME SHIT :twak:
MAY I DARE SAY REPOST









OH AND U GUYS DID LOOSE... IF YOUR CAR CAN BREAK OFF THE WEST COAST HOW COME U DIDNT PULL UP TO THAT 62 HOPPER THAT WAS OUT THERE.... :dunno: 





BY THE WAY, NOT CHEERLEADING JUST TIRED OF ALL THIS BULLSHIT! SO DONT TELL ME TO POST PICS OR PULL UP CUZ I WONT :biggrin: THE ONLY SWITCH I CAN FLIP IS THE ON TO PUT THE TOP UP AND DOWN ON MY DUECE RAG :ugh:


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Oct 17 2009, 07:15 PM~15389458
> *DAMN FOOL YOU TURNING LOWRIDER GENERAL INTO OFF TOPIC. MAKING BULLSHIT AS TOPICS ABOUT THE SAME SHIT :twak:
> MAY I DARE SAY REPOST
> OH AND U GUYS DID LOOSE... IF YOUR CAR CAN BREAK OFF THE WEST COAST HOW COME U DIDNT PULL UP TO THAT 62 HOPPER THAT WAS OUT THERE.... :dunno:
> ...


OK THEN POST PICS OF THE RAG 2.CUZ ALL I CEE IS A BLAZER ON YOUR AVITAR.LOL


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Oct 17 2009, 07:15 PM~15389458
> *DAMN FOOL YOU TURNING LOWRIDER GENERAL INTO OFF TOPIC. MAKING BULLSHIT AS TOPICS ABOUT THE SAME SHIT :twak:
> MAY I DARE SAY REPOST
> OH AND U GUYS DID LOOSE... IF YOUR CAR CAN BREAK OFF THE WEST COAST HOW COME U DIDNT PULL UP TO THAT 62 HOPPER THAT WAS OUT THERE.... :dunno:
> ...


x12345678900000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by K woadie C_@Oct 17 2009, 06:12 PM~15389147
> *dont get butt hurt cuz i just asked a question..i just noticed 25 people push that monte out, why get more chrome instead of havin a car that will run?  :uh:
> *


my car does run!!! NOW ANSWER THIS WHERE IS UR HOPPER??? ILL WAIT


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Oct 17 2009, 07:32 PM~15389562
> *OK THEN POST PICS OF THE RAG 2.CUZ ALL I CEE IS A BLAZER ON YOUR AVITAR.LOL
> *


WHAT UP SPIKE!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## K woadie C (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 17 2009, 10:27 PM~15390236
> *my car does run!!! NOW ANSWER THIS WHERE IS UR HOPPER??? ILL WAIT
> *


lmao all i see is you writing "midwest got served, west coast was higher, my car got more chrome then your car, fabian is short, fuck midwest, westcoast is the shit blah blah blah"...but as for the picture and the videos it looks like the lincoln was about 1-2 inches higher...maybe if u drink some red bull it will give u wings angel girl and u can hop higher... :twak:  :dunno: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

> lmao all i see is you writing "midwest got served, west coast was higher, my car got more chrome then your car, fabian is short, fuck midwest, westcoast is the shit blah blah blah"...but as for the picture and the videos it looks like the lincoln was about 1-2 inches higher...maybe if u drink some red bull it will give u wings angel girl and u can hop higher... :twak:  :dunno: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :ang el: :angel: :angel: :angel: maybee get a car cheerleader................u wernt even there :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by K woadie C_@Oct 17 2009, 09:43 PM~15390349
> *lmao all i see is you writing "midwest got served, west coast was higher, my car got more chrome then your car, fabian is short, fuck midwest, westcoast is the shit blah blah blah"...but as for the picture and the videos it looks like the lincoln was about 1-2 inches higher...maybe if u drink some red bull it will give u wings angel girl and u can hop higher...  :twak:    :dunno:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


ANOTHER FAILED ATTEMPT!!!! BUT JUST LIKE I THOUGHT FUNBOY U HAVE NO CAR!!!!!!!


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

thats a win. its a wrap homie


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 17 2009, 06:45 PM~15389314
> *STUCK!!!!!!!!!!</span>*


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by K woadie C_@Oct 1 2009, 05:45 PM~15243170
> *88 LS " Hi Hater "
> 
> this is gonna be my 1st build that im gonna have done for my baby ma, shes gonna have a lolo before me but she deserves it, HAHAHAHA THIS DUDE IS A DAM CLOWN!!! HHAHAHA YOU SHOULD STAY WITH DONKS U CRASH DUMMIE YOU DOIN WORSE THEN BAD!!!! *


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 17 2009, 10:05 PM~15390499
> *ANOTHER FAILED ATTEMPT!!!! BUT JUST LIKE I THOUGHT FUNBOY U HAVE NO CAR!!!!!!!
> *


*I HAERD UR 1 DREAMTEAM MEETING AWAY!!!!!* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 17 2009, 10:12 PM~15390540
> *I HAERD UR 1 DREAMTEAM MEETING AWAY!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHA NEVER!!!!! THE SAMOANS WHERE TRYIN HARD BUT ANOTHER FAILED ATTEMPT


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Oct 17 2009, 07:07 PM~15389417
> *EVERYBODY KNOW THEM FUKIN RETARDS DON'T KNOW HOW TO LOOSE.I SEEN THE CLIP OVER AND OVER AND THE LINCOLN WINS.AND IM NOT A CHEERLEADER.IT IT WHAT IT IS.
> *


HEY WHATS UP HOMIE!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 17 2009, 10:13 PM~15390550
> *HAHAHAHAHAHA NEVER!!!!! THE SAMOANS WHERE TRYIN HARD BUT ANOTHER FAILED ATTEMPT
> *


*THEY TRIED BUT WHEN THEY FOUND OUT IT AS AN ELCO THEY SAID NEVERMIND THEY DONT ACCEPT TRUCKS!* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> We broke them off and they can't take a loss sore losers.


[/quote]
*JOIN THE CLUB WHO HASN'T???????*


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> Yes sir do you not see the line both my hood and tire was higher.


HOW HIGH SEEM TO BREAK THE DREAM TEAM OFF ALL THE TIME ALL STARS DOING IT PROP TO STREETLIFE AND BLACK MAGIC BUT HOW HIGH RUNNING THE HOP GAME
[/quote]
YEZZIR AND U KNOW THIS CREAM TEAM CANT FUCK WITH US EVERBODY NOWS THIS!!!! :0


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

MAN UR A NOBODY IN THIS HOP GAME UR LIL 2 CENTS DONT MEAN SHIT!!!!


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Dream Team GOT IT 2 WINS AGAINST CALIRIDERS. ELCO AND MONTE.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

86cutt you a chipper fool lol


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 17 2009, 11:10 PM~15390529
> *HAHAHAHA THIS DUDE IS A DAM CLOWN!!! HHAHAHA YOU SHOULD STAY WITH DONKS U CRASH DUMMIE YOU DOIN WORSE THEN BAD!!!!
> *


dammm i didnt even know there was a worse then bad :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:buttkick:


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Oct 17 2009, 09:53 PM~15390823
> *Dream Team GOT IT 2 WINS AGAINST CALIRIDERS. ELCO AND MONTE.
> *


 whos this dummie.............pull up or shut up scream team cheerleader :0 .........u doin bad


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 17 2009, 09:48 PM~15390788
> *HOW HIGH SEEM TO BREAK THE DREAM TEAM OFF ALL THE TIME  ALL STARS DOING IT PROP TO STREETLIFE AND BLACK MAGIC BUT HOW HIGH RUNNING THE HOP GAME
> *


<span style='color:blue'>its a wrap...........


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Oct 18 2009, 12:22 AM~15391173
> *whos this dummie.............pull up or shut up  scream team cheerleader :0 .........u doin bad
> *


Man i'm just saying what i see. I'm not a cheerleader i'll give props to anyone who puts it down and everyone put it down that weekend but the lincoln did get higher than the monte.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 17 2009, 06:45 PM~15389314
> *thats how big AL does it
> 
> 
> ...


wat up big al. nice to meet you and your wife. see you guys next year. Aloha! :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

give props to the guys who actually came out to do wut it do.


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Oct 17 2009, 10:53 PM~15390823
> *Dream Team GOT IT 2 WINS AGAINST CALIRIDERS. ELCO AND MONTE.
> *


NEGITIVE! BUT YOU CAN BRING UR CAR ON THE FIRST SO I CAN WEAR UR ASS OUT!!!!!!!!!!! CHEERLEADER


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 18 2009, 01:20 AM~15391447
> *NEGITIVE! BUT YOU CAN BRING UR CAR ON THE FIRST SO I CAN WEAR UR ASS OUT!!!!!!!!!!! CHEERLEADER
> *


 he wont he 2 hno:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 18 2009, 12:27 AM~15388868
> *YOU DUMB SHIT ,MY TUNNEL COVER WAS FALLIN OFF SHIT IT WORKED BETTER WITH IT OFF!!! AND ITS ALL GOOD LIL FUCK WHEN YOU WERE BY YOURSELF YOU FUCKIN CHEESED UP!!! DONT EVER FORGET THAT!!! NOW STOP FUCKING CRYING IT AINT EVEN YOUR CAR AND YOUR CRYIN LIKE A BITCH!!!!! TELL THE REAL OWNER TO SAY SOMETHING CHEERLEADER
> *


it's my bros and i help built it and i'm always been on the switch.  yell all your homies to stop talking then because your car ain't theres. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by K woadie C_@Oct 18 2009, 01:12 AM~15389147
> *dont get butt hurt cuz i just asked a question..i just noticed 25 people push that monte out, why get more chrome instead of havin a car that will run?  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Oct 18 2009, 02:07 AM~15389417
> *EVERYBODY KNOW THEM FUKIN RETARDS DON'T KNOW HOW TO LOOSE.I SEEN THE CLIP OVER AND OVER AND THE LINCOLN WINS.AND IM NOT A CHEERLEADER.IT IT WHAT IT IS.
> *


Now thats some real shit right here because you bust our balls on here.This is how it's done angel keep it real. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Oct 18 2009, 02:15 AM~15389458
> *DAMN FOOL YOU TURNING LOWRIDER GENERAL INTO OFF TOPIC. MAKING BULLSHIT AS TOPICS ABOUT THE SAME SHIT :twak:
> MAY I DARE SAY REPOST
> OH AND U GUYS DID LOOSE... IF YOUR CAR CAN BREAK OFF THE WEST COAST HOW COME U DIDNT PULL UP TO THAT 62 HOPPER THAT WAS OUT THERE.... :dunno:
> ...


bro maybe you don't know the whole story,darrel has been calling me saying he's gonna break me off for over a year now,also angel.So i told them i was coming(which I did)unlike when they said they was coming to tulsa.I told darrel we was at 90 and that we couldn't fuck with the 100 inch hoppers(yet)and he said cool angel and him had something in that range.So why in the hell would i pull up to a car doing 100+????????Thats just dumb.If they think they won then why did they want to pull the 62 up on us??????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 18 2009, 05:09 AM~15390527
> *STUCK!!!!!!!!!!
> *


like everything else out there. :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 18 2009, 11:38 AM~15392672
> *it's my bros and i help built it and i'm always been on the switch.  yell all your homies to stop talking then because your car ain't theres. :0
> *


REAL CHEERLEADER


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

u fuckers cry to much in the mid west vidio dont lie so we would just have to wait for big fish or rollin u cry babys cuz west coat allstars won every round


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

bottom of the tires son not the hood
[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## CALII_323 (May 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 18 2009, 11:44 AM~15392700
> *bro maybe you don't know the whole story,darrel has been calling me saying he's gonna break me off for over a year now,also angel.So i told them i was coming(which I did)unlike when they said they was coming to tulsa.I told darrel we was at 90 and that we couldn't fuck with the 100 inch hoppers(yet)and he said cool angel and him had something in that range.So why in the hell would i pull up to a car doing 100+????????Thats just dumb.If they think they won then why did they want to pull the 62 up on us??????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


GET IT RIGHT THAT 62 IS 110+ INCHES THAT SERVED UR KING TODD AND THAT'S REAL SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> MAN UR A NOBODY IN THIS HOP GAME UR LIL 2 CENTS DONT MEAN SHIT!!!!


*THIS NOBODY SURE DOES GIVES U GUYS A WHOLE LOT TROUBLE!!!! *


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 18 2009, 03:36 PM~15393722
> *MAN UR A NOBODY IN THIS HOP GAME UR LIL 2 CENTS DONT MEAN SHIT!!!!
> *


*THIS NOBODY SURE DOES GIVES U GUYS A WHOLE LOT TROUBLE!!!!*


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> HOW HIGH SEEM TO BREAK THE DREAM TEAM OFF ALL THE TIME ALL STARS DOING IT PROP TO STREETLIFE AND BLACK MAGIC BUT HOW HIGH RUNNING THE HOP GAME


YEZZIR AND U KNOW THIS CREAM TEAM CANT FUCK WITH US EVERBODY NOWS THIS!!!! :0
[/quote]

team how heavy sucks balls.... Ya ant shit but cry baby......don't trip give it some tyme, dream team is giving u a few mouths of fam..... But were going to a stop to ur hopping days.... So if ya ant doing 118 +. Put that shit away......that goes for team falling stars......


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> <span style='color:blue'>doing 118 on triple pump you doing bad!!!! ill show u fuckers that with a real double pump does... i like when all the haters come out with diffrent user names man up bitches!!


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> YEZZIR AND U KNOW THIS CREAM TEAM CANT FUCK WITH US EVERBODY NOWS THIS!!!! :0


team how heavy sucks balls.... Ya ant shit but cry baby......don't trip give it some tyme, dream team is giving u a few mouths of fam..... But were going to a stop to ur hopping days.... So if ya ant doing 118 +. Put that shit away......that goes for team falling stars......
[/quote]
hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> team how heavy sucks balls.... Ya ant shit but cry baby......don't trip give it some tyme, dream team is giving u a few mouths of fam..... But were going to a stop to ur hopping days.... So if ya ant doing 118 +. Put that shit away......that goes for team falling stars......


doing 118 on triple pump you doing bad!!!! ill show u fuckers that with a real double pump does... i like when all the haters come out with diffrent user names man up bitches!!
[/quote]
:loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> doing 118 on triple pump you doing bad!!!! ill show u fuckers that with a real double pump does... i like when all the haters come out with diffrent user names man up bitches!!


:loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:
[/quote]
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

it looks like 2 me when big girl gets on all topic bigg benn and mr nacho allways shows up talking shit man this girl is doing bad and i dont no why he gets on all the topics talkinging shit when reds punked this guy 4 all his pumps and shit :no: :no:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

was up big benn i meen big boi!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Oct 18 2009, 09:31 PM~15393419
> *u fuckers cry to much in the mid west vidio dont lie so we would just have to wait for big fish or rollin u cry babys cuz west coat allstars won every round
> *


 :0 You got to be kidding,i couldn't even hear myself with all the cheerleaders they had out there,but i agree we'll see on rolln vol 16.


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*HEY JOHN I GOT A LUXURY SPORT CLIP IF U WANNA USE IT ON THE CAPRICE!!!!!!!
WILL TRADE 4 LEAD!!!!!*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 18 2009, 06:19 PM~15395151
> *it looks like 2 me when big girl gets on all topic bigg benn and mr nacho allways shows up talking shit man this girl is doing bad and i dont no why he gets on all the topics talkinging shit when reds punked this guy 4 all his pumps and shit  :no:  :no:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :0 :0 :0 :0 :twak: :tears: :tears: :tears: :ugh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> doing 118 on triple pump you doing bad!!!! ill show u fuckers that with a real double pump does... i like when all the haters come out with diffrent user names man up bitches!!


:loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:
[/quote]
yeah i heard about the westcoast doubles all being triples,thats why they do 60 on the first lick.We're gonna have to get us a westcoast double. :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 18 2009, 07:19 PM~15395158
> *was up big benn  i meen big boi!!! :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 18 2009, 06:21 PM~15395175
> *HEY JOHN I GOT A LUXURY SPORT CLIP IF U WANNA USE IT ON THE CAPRICE!!!!!!!
> WILL TRADE 4 LEAD!!!!!
> *


how many pounds of lead u want for it????


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

WHY DOES THIS LIL GUY KEEP MY NAME IN HIS MOUTH SHOW UP ON NEW YEARS WITH YOUR CAR AND YOUR BRO CAR AND LETS SEE IF YOU GET CLOSE FUN BOY TILL THEN SHUT THE FUCK UP FUN BOY


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 18 2009, 06:21 PM~15395190
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


was up spike???? :uh:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 18 2009, 07:19 PM~15395151
> *it looks like 2 me when big girl gets on all topic bigg benn and mr nacho allways shows up talking shit man this girl is doing bad and i dont no why he gets on all the topics talkinging shit when reds punked this guy 4 all his pumps and shit  :no:  :no:
> *


*I STILL GOT REDS PUMPS!!!!!!!!! ITS NOT MY FAULT REDS WHEN OUT OF BUSSINESS!!!*


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 18 2009, 07:22 PM~15395200
> *how many pounds of lead u want for it????
> *


*LETS MAKE A DEAL??????????? MAKE ME AN OFFER????*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 18 2009, 06:26 PM~15395255
> *LETS MAKE A DEAL??????????? MAKE ME AN OFFER????
> *


 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 18 2009, 06:24 PM~15395230
> *I STILL GOT REDS PUMPS!!!!!!!!! ITS NOT MY FAULT REDS WHEN OUT OF BUSSINESS!!!
> *



I DID NOT SAY YOU I SAID BIG GIRL NOT BIG GIRL 1 AND YOU SPOKE THE FUCK UP I NO YOU DONT HAVE A CAR BUT I DID NOT NO YOU WAS A GIRL MAN YOU DOING BAD BIG BENN OR BIGBOI OR WHAT EVER YOUR FAKE NAME IS :0


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


yeah i heard about the westcoast doubles all being triples,thats why they do 60 on the first lick.We're gonna have to get us a westcoast double. :biggrin:
[/quote]

:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 18 2009, 06:27 PM~15395273
> *I DID NOT SAY YOU I SAID BIG GIRL NOT BIG GIRL 1 AND YOU SPOKE THE FUCK UP I NO YOU DONT HAVE A CAR BUT I DID NOT NO YOU WAS A GIRL MAN YOU DOING BAD BIG BENN OR BIGBOI OR WHAT EVER YOUR FAKE NAME IS  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:   :around: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 18 2009, 07:27 PM~15395273
> *I DID NOT SAY YOU I SAID BIG GIRL NOT BIG GIRL 1 AND YOU SPOKE THE FUCK UP I NO YOU DONT HAVE A CAR BUT I DID NOT NO YOU WAS A GIRL MAN YOU DOING BAD BIG BENN OR BIGBOI OR WHAT EVER YOUR FAKE NAME IS  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


*I DONT GOTA LIE!!!!!!!!! IM BIGBOI 1 THATS IT!!!!!!*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

IM OUT I DONT HAVE TIME 2 PLAY WITH ALL MY FANS ON LAY IT LOW STARTING TOPICS ON LAY IT LOW ABOUT MY DICK LATE GIRLS AND FUN BOYS SUCK IT EZE :no: :no: :no: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 18 2009, 07:27 PM~15395267
> *:0  :0  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


IF U GET IT U CAN TAKE IT LIL JOHN AN HE'LL PUT ON UR DUECE!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


yeah i heard about the westcoast doubles all being triples,thats why they do 60 on the first lick.We're gonna have to get us a westcoast double. :biggrin:
[/quote]
your boy todd is triple dont act like u dont know!!!! ill show all you midwest my trunk i hide nothing i got nothing to lose all your boys do the got product to sell shops and cheer leaders lots of them two!! :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 18 2009, 06:32 PM~15395344
> *IF U GET IT U CAN TAKE IT LIL JOHN AN HE'LL PUT ON UR DUECE!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 wrong think again we also got a luxury sport coming out!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 18 2009, 06:30 PM~15395302
> *I DONT GOTA LIE!!!!!!!!! IM BIGBOI 1 THATS IT!!!!!!
> *



BLAH BLAH BLAH IM NOT GOING 2 WASTE MY TIME YOU JUST A FAKE 2 ME SHOW UP OR SHUT UP LATE BIGG BENN IM OUT GO PLAY WITH THE ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGHT BALLS BECAUSE THATS ALL YOU CAN GET FROME ME FUN BOY


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 18 2009, 07:34 PM~15395372
> * :0  :0 wrong think again we also got a luxury sport coming out!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


*THAT COO IT WAS JUS AN IDEA!!!!!* :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

ddddddaaaammmmmmmmmmm!!! :0 :uh: :uh: :0 :0 :0


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 18 2009, 07:35 PM~15395385
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH IM NOT GOING 2 WASTE MY TIME YOU JUST A FAKE 2 ME SHOW UP OR SHUT UP LATE BIGG BENN IM OUT GO PLAY WITH THE ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGHT BALLS BECAUSE THATS ALL YOU CAN GET FROME ME FUN BOY [/size][/color]
> *


WERENT U LOGING OFF BOUT AN HOUR AGO!!!!! GET THE FUCK OUTA HERR


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 18 2009, 06:36 PM~15395405
> *THAT COO IT WAS JUS AN IDEA!!!!! :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> yeah i heard about the westcoast doubles all being triples,thats why they do 60 on the first lick.We're gonna have to get us a westcoast double. :biggrin:


your boy todd is triple dont act like u dont know!!!! ill show all you midwest my trunk i hide nothing i got nothing to lose all your boys do the got product to sell shops and cheer leaders lots of them two!! :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :uh: 
[/quote]
No i don't know,so you don't hide all the weight in your trunk? :biggrin: :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> its not a secret il show you to!!!! :0 :0


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 18 2009, 06:19 PM~15395158
> *was up big benn  i meen big boi!!! :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *




what's up happy, or should I call u crybaby bitche.... :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:
everytime dream team beat u, u cry like a lil bitch and want to gas hop....go gas hop on chippin D dick..... No one want to use ur cheap ass product....not even ur friends.... Leva...


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 18 2009, 06:23 PM~15395211
> *WHY DOES THIS LIL GUY KEEP MY NAME IN HIS MOUTH SHOW UP ON NEW YEARS WITH YOUR CAR AND YOUR BRO CAR AND LETS SEE IF YOU GET CLOSE FUN BOY TILL THEN SHUT THE FUCK UP FUN BOY
> *


stop crying bitch...... Ya should change the name team all stars to team all bitches......


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Oct 19 2009, 02:26 AM~15398836
> *what's up happy, or should I call u crybaby bitche.... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> everytime dream team beat u, u cry like a lil bitch and want to gas hop....go gas hop on chippin D  dick..... No one want to use ur cheap ass product....not even ur friends.... Leva...
> *


suck it up bitchh!!!! :uh: you know where im at bring it on sore loser :0 :0 keep hiding.. better yet call me trying to act all big over the computer.. im not hard to find you big baffon!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> No i don't know,so you don't hide all the weight in your trunk? :biggrin: :0


its not a secret il show you to!!!! :0 :0
[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 19 2009, 02:23 AM~15395211
> *WHY DOES THIS LIL GUY KEEP MY NAME IN HIS MOUTH SHOW UP ON NEW YEARS WITH YOUR CAR AND YOUR BRO CAR AND LETS SEE IF YOU GET CLOSE FUN BOY TILL THEN SHUT THE FUCK UP FUN BOY
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: You asked about me on your video of the red regal,Which is doing good by the way. :biggrin: I know we have to come out there because you won't come out here hope we can make it.It will give you a chance to get back even with me because right now it's 1-0 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;well;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

THATS IT IM CALLIN JERRY SPRINGER :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

what up fools :wave: i see yall acting up on here again


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Oct 17 2009, 08:15 PM~15389458
> *BY THE WAY, NOT CHEERLEADING JUST TIRED OF ALL THIS BULLSHIT! SO DONT TELL ME TO POST PICS OR PULL UP CUZ I WONT :biggrin: THE ONLY SWITCH I CAN FLIP IS THE ON TO PUT THE TOP UP AND DOWN ON MY DUECE RAG :ugh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

on the real fabian i thought you where gonna get yo head handed to you out durr POTNAH...... but you went out durr and held it down...... demm being from the west i thought it would be a slaughterhouse by at least 10 inches or more ""BUT 2 OR 3 INCHES"" CUM-MOAN"" WEST COAST yall let him get diss close to yall..... the new west >>>>>>>>MID-WEST<<<<<<<<< :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



WATCH OUT YALL, THE CHEVIES ARE NOT IN JAPAN ANYMORE LOOK TO THE MID-WEST IN 2010..... WE BRANGIN' THE SEXY BACK TO THE GAME CLEAN STREET SHIT......... ITS ABOUT TO BEGIN IN 2010 MY FRIEND........PITBULL ALL DAY !!!!!!!ON DEM DIMES CRAWLING, PLUS GOING TO THE MOON......100 PLUS NAW :nosad: 100% CLEAN SHIT........


----------



## Wicked One (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Oct 20 2009, 06:20 AM~15410852
> *on the real fabian i thought you where gonna get yo head handed to you out durr POTNAH...... but you went out durr and held it down...... demm being from the west i thought it would be a slaughterhouse by at least 10 inches or more ""BUT 2 OR 3 INCHES"" CUM-MOAN"" WEST COAST yall let him get diss close to yall..... the new west >>>>>>>>MID-WEST<<<<<<<<<  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> WATCH OUT YALL,  THE CHEVIES ARE NOT IN JAPAN ANYMORE LOOK TO THE MID-WEST IN 2010.....  WE BRANGIN' THE SEXY BACK TO THE GAME CLEAN STREET SHIT......... ITS ABOUT TO BEGIN IN 2010 MY FRIEND........PITBULL ALL DAY !!!!!!!ON DEM DIMES CRAWLING,  PLUS GOING TO THE MOON......100 PLUS NAW :nosad:  100% CLEAN SHIT........
> *


could not have said it better myself. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Oct 20 2009, 08:20 AM~15410852
> *on the real fabian i thought you where gonna get yo head handed to you out durr POTNAH...... but you went out durr and held it down...... demm being from the west i thought it would be a slaughterhouse by at least 10 inches or more ""BUT 2 OR 3 INCHES"" CUM-MOAN"" WEST COAST yall let him get diss close to yall..... the new west >>>>>>>>MID-WEST<<<<<<<<<  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> WATCH OUT YALL,  THE CHEVIES ARE NOT IN JAPAN ANYMORE LOOK TO THE MID-WEST IN 2010.....  WE BRANGIN' THE SEXY BACK TO THE GAME CLEAN STREET SHIT......... ITS ABOUT TO BEGIN IN 2010 MY FRIEND........PITBULL ALL DAY !!!!!!!ON DEM DIMES CRAWLING,  PLUS GOING TO THE MOON......100 PLUS NAW :nosad:  100% CLEAN SHIT........
> *


fabian got them by 2 or 3 inches. i was a witness. i think they feel if they lie enough, theyll start to believe it themselves.


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 20 2009, 08:47 AM~15412357
> *fabian got them by 2 or 3 inches. i was a witness. i think they feel if they lie enough, theyll start to believe it themselves.
> *


 where u there suckin him up :0 :0


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 19 2009, 08:22 AM~15400304
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: You asked about me on your video of the red regal,Which is doing good by the way. :biggrin: I know we have to come out there because you won't come out here hope we can make it.It will give you a chance to get back even with me because right now it's 1-0 :biggrin:
> *


it's funny cuz when u c me you to shake my hand....bitch u know hoo I'm don't....


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

:420:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

man whats really going on


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Oct 20 2009, 09:06 PM~15414319
> *it's funny cuz  when u c me you to shake my hand....bitch u know hoo I'm don't....
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: I'm talking to darrel don't know who you are? :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Oct 20 2009, 01:20 PM~15410852
> *on the real fabian i thought you where gonna get yo head handed to you out durr POTNAH...... but you went out durr and held it down...... demm being from the west i thought it would be a slaughterhouse by at least 10 inches or more ""BUT 2 OR 3 INCHES"" CUM-MOAN"" WEST COAST yall let him get diss close to yall..... the new west >>>>>>>>MID-WEST<<<<<<<<<  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> WATCH OUT YALL,  THE CHEVIES ARE NOT IN JAPAN ANYMORE LOOK TO THE MID-WEST IN 2010.....  WE BRANGIN' THE SEXY BACK TO THE GAME CLEAN STREET SHIT......... ITS ABOUT TO BEGIN IN 2010 MY FRIEND........PITBULL ALL DAY !!!!!!!ON DEM DIMES CRAWLING,  PLUS GOING TO THE MOON......100 PLUS NAW :nosad:  100% CLEAN SHIT........
> *


Shit i was 2-3 inches higher.  And we are gonna do 100+ and have clean ass street shit. :biggrin: Thanks big dogg you know we luv (run)this hopp game out here. :biggrin:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE+Oct 17 2009, 07:32 PM~15389562-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry: :angry: 









JUST BEFORE LOADING IT ON THE FLATBED AAA IS THE SHIT :biggrin: 







:burn:



there u go


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 20 2009, 12:17 AM~15410083
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


:0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Oct 20 2009, 11:48 AM~15412371
> *where u there suckin him up :0  :0
> *


youre quick!!


----------



## CuttyKilla85 (Sep 23, 2009)

> We broke them off and they can't take a loss sore losers.


[/quote]
The Lincoln looks closer to the camera maybe thats y it looks higher or is it just me :dunno:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> We broke them off and they can't take a loss sore losers.


[/quote]
THE DREAM TEAM MUST BE DREAMMING ALL STARS GOT THAT


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

THE DREAM TEAM MUST BE DREAMMING ALL STARS GOT THAT
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Nah hommie i think all that melting lead has fucked with you guys minds,you can't see right we got that. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

The Lincoln looks closer to the camera maybe thats y it looks higher or is it just me :dunno:
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: The monte was maybe 1 foot back so i guess by cali rules that gives it a foot more. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: it's on roll'n 16 see for yourself when it comes out.


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> THE DREAM TEAM MUST BE DREAMMING ALL STARS GOT THAT


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Nah hommie i think all that melting lead has fucked with you guys minds,you can't see right we got that. :0
[/quote]


OK I GIVE U THAT ONE WITH THE LECO BUT WHAT HAPPEN WITH HAPPY DUCE ANDDARRAL G-BODY TOD AND RON HAD NO CHANCE


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Nah hommie i think all that melting lead has fucked with you guys minds,you can't see right we got that. :0


OK I GIVE U THAT ONE WITH THE LECO BUT WHAT HAPPEN WITH HAPPY DUCE ANDDARRAL G-BODY TOD AND RON HAD NO CHANCE
[/quote]
That pic is darrels monte we got that too. :biggrin: And ron beat happy and todd and happy was a tie. :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> OK I GIVE U THAT ONE WITH THE LECO BUT WHAT HAPPEN WITH HAPPY DUCE ANDDARRAL G-BODY TOD AND RON HAD NO CHANCE


That pic is darrels monte we got that too. :biggrin: And ron beat happy and todd and happy was a tie. :biggrin:
[/quote]


REMEMBER IF U ARE FAR AWAY FROM THE CARS U CAN SEE IT BETTER UMUST BEEN UP FRONT WHERE I WAS ALL STARS TOOK THOSE HOP.


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> OK I GIVE U THAT ONE WITH THE LECO BUT WHAT HAPPEN WITH HAPPY DUCE ANDDARRAL G-BODY TOD AND RON HAD NO CHANCE


That pic is darrels monte we got that too. :biggrin: And ron beat happy and todd and happy was a tie. :biggrin:
[/quote]




are you serios


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> That pic is darrels monte we got that too. :biggrin: And ron beat happy and todd and happy was a tie. :biggrin:


are you serios
[/quote]


WATCH THE VIDEOS AGAIN CRASH DUMMIE IF YOU STICK YOU LOSE!!! DOESNT MATTER IF YOU HIT THE BACK DOWN YOUR STILL STUCK !!!!!!!!ALLSTARS BROKE THE CREAM TEAM OFF.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

todd lost.


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 21 2009, 08:27 PM~15428989
> *todd lost.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 21 2009, 08:27 PM~15428989
> *todd lost.
> *


yez he did all day long he lost!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 21 2009, 08:27 PM~15428989
> *todd lost.
> *


yez he did all day long he lost!!!!


----------



## Genious!!ON TOP (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 21 2009, 10:44 PM~15430671
> *yez he did all day long he lost!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> are you serios


WATCH THE VIDEOS AGAIN CRASH DUMMIE IF YOU STICK YOU LOSE!!! DOESNT MATTER IF YOU HIT THE BACK DOWN YOUR STILL STUCK !!!!!!!!ALLSTARS BROKE THE CREAM TEAM OFF.
[/quote]
So your saying darrel lost then right?????????????????????????????


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> WATCH THE VIDEOS AGAIN CRASH DUMMIE IF YOU STICK YOU LOSE!!! DOESNT MATTER IF YOU HIT THE BACK DOWN YOUR STILL STUCK !!!!!!!!ALLSTARS BROKE THE CREAM TEAM OFF.


So your saying darrel lost then right?????????????????????????????
[/quote]
:yes:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 21 2009, 07:27 PM~15428989
> *todd lost.
> *


and his triple pump!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> WATCH THE VIDEOS AGAIN CRASH DUMMIE IF YOU STICK YOU LOSE!!! DOESNT MATTER IF YOU HIT THE BACK DOWN YOUR STILL STUCK !!!!!!!!ALLSTARS BROKE THE CREAM TEAM OFF.


So your saying darrel lost then right?????????????????????????????
[/quote]
YOU WERENT HOPPING WHEN THAT HAPPEN YOU BROUGHT YOUR CAR ALL THE WAY DOWN TO HIT THE SWITCH 8 TIMES. THE MONTE HIT THE BUMPER MORE TIMES IN ONE HOPP THEN YOU DID YOUR WHOLE TRIP


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 22 2009, 11:27 AM~15434631
> *and his triple pump!!!!
> *


dam


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

THE DREAM TEAM MUST BE DREAMMING ALL STARS GOT THAT
[/quote]

no fuck face, the dream team got that.....falling stars don't got shit


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> I DID NOT SAY YOU I SAID BIG GIRL NOT BIG GIRL 1 AND YOU SPOKE THE FUCK UP I NO YOU DONT HAVE A CAR BUT I DID NOT NO YOU WAS A GIRL MAN YOU DOING BAD BIG BENN OR BIGBOI OR WHAT EVER YOUR FAKE NAME IS :0 [/size][/color]
> [/
> 
> were u talking to me, CHIPIN D.......u need to spend more time on ur cars then talking shit........... I didt know ya can make cloncker hopp........


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> > I DID NOT SAY YOU I SAID BIG GIRL NOT BIG GIRL 1 AND YOU SPOKE THE FUCK UP I NO YOU DONT HAVE A CAR BUT I DID NOT NO YOU WAS A GIRL MAN YOU DOING BAD BIG BENN OR BIGBOI OR WHAT EVER YOUR FAKE NAME IS :0 [/size][/color]
> > [/
> >
> > were u talking to me, CHIPIN D.......u need to spend more time on ur cars then talking shit........... I didt know ya can make cloncker hopp........
> ...


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> THE DREAM TEAM MUST BE DREAMMING ALL STARS GOT THAT


no fuck face, the dream team got that.....falling stars don't got shit
[/quote]

THAT Y THERE CALLED DREAM TEAM THEY DREAMMING OF A WIN ALL STARS ALL DAY


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## CALII_323 (May 26, 2009)

> OK I GIVE U THAT ONE WITH THE LECO BUT WHAT HAPPEN WITH HAPPY DUCE ANDDARRAL G-BODY TOD AND RON HAD NO CHANCE


That pic is darrels monte we got that too. :biggrin: And ron beat happy and todd and happy was a tie. :biggrin:
[/quote]


MAN HOMIE I WAS THERE I SAW ALL THE HOPP'S I GIVE YOU THAT YOU AND DARRELL WHERE TO CLOSE TO CALL YALL NEED A RULER, BUT TODD AND HAPPY WASNT A TIE :nono: HAPPY TOOK THAT WIN HANDS DOWN, EVERYBODY IN THAT WHOLE DAMM PARK KNOWS HAPPY TOOK THAT WIN AND THAT'S REAL TALK :yes:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> So your saying darrel lost then right?????????????????????????????


YOU WERENT HOPPING WHEN THAT HAPPEN YOU BROUGHT YOUR CAR ALL THE WAY DOWN TO HIT THE SWITCH 8 TIMES. THE MONTE HIT THE BUMPER MORE TIMES IN ONE HOPP THEN YOU DID YOUR WHOLE TRIP
[/quote]
When you hopp shit you don't care what happens to it.


----------



## jrude82 (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 18 2009, 12:19 AM~15390589
> *THEY TRIED BUT WHEN THEY FOUND OUT IT AS AN ELCO THEY SAID NEVERMIND THEY DONT ACCEPT TRUCKS! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


the footage is clear.......midwest wins .....and serves yalll. bring breKFASTR NEXT TIME.


----------



## jrude82 (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 21 2009, 10:27 PM~15428989
> *todd lost.
> *


LOSER


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> That pic is darrels monte we got that too. :biggrin: And ron beat happy and todd and happy was a tie. :biggrin:


MAN HOMIE I WAS THERE I SAW ALL THE HOPP'S I GIVE YOU THAT YOU AND DARRELL WHERE TO CLOSE TO CALL YALL NEED A RULER, BUT TODD AND HAPPY WASNT A TIE :nono: HAPPY TOOK THAT WIN HANDS DOWN, EVERYBODY IN THAT WHOLE DAMM PARK KNOWS HAPPY TOOK THAT WIN AND THAT'S REAL TALK :yes:
[/quote]
so you think i won. :biggrin:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

I,NOT LIKE OTHER PEOPLE CAN ADMIT WHEN I LOSE A HOP.YOU CAN'T WIN THEM ALL.I WILL ADMIT THAT I BEAT ANGEL AND FABIAN AT THE SAME TIME ON SAT AT VEGAS.AND ON SUNDAY I LOST TO ANGEL.SO THIS QUESTION IS 4 YOU FABIAN SINCE YOU DIDN'T REPLY BACK TO THE TEXT THAT I SENT TO YOUR PHONE.CAN YOU BE MAN ENOUGH TO ADMIT THAT YOU LOST TO ME ON SAT AT VEGAS.REMEMBER I TOLD YOU THAT I WANTED TO HOP YOU AND ANGEL AT THE SAME TIME,CAUSE IN MY EYES ITS GOODTIMES AGAINST THE WORLD.I KNOW DEEP DOWN THAT YOU DON'T WANT TO ADMIT THAT YOU LOST TO ME BUT I'LL TELL YOU THAT IF YOU CAN ADMIT THAT LOST MAYBE PEOPLE CAN REPECT YOU A LIL BIT MORE IN THIS HOP GAME.

GOODTIMES VS. MAJESTICS??????????? TO BE CONTINUED


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Oct 26 2009, 05:22 PM~15474040
> *I,NOT LIKE OTHER PEOPLE CAN ADMIT WHEN I LOSE A HOP.YOU CAN'T WIN THEM ALL.I WILL ADMIT THAT I BEAT ANGEL AND FABIAN AT THE SAME TIME ON SAT AT VEGAS.AND ON SUNDAY I LOST TO ANGEL.SO THIS QUESTION IS 4 YOU FABIAN SINCE YOU DIDN'T REPLY BACK TO THE TEXT THAT I SENT TO YOUR PHONE.CAN YOU BE MAN ENOUGH TO ADMIT THAT YOU LOST TO ME ON SAT AT VEGAS.REMEMBER I TOLD YOU THAT I WANTED TO HOP YOU AND ANGEL AT THE SAME TIME,CAUSE IN MY EYES ITS GOODTIMES AGAINST THE WORLD.I KNOW DEEP DOWN THAT YOU DON'T WANT TO ADMIT THAT YOU LOST TO ME BUT I'LL TELL YOU THAT IF YOU CAN ADMIT THAT LOST MAYBE PEOPLE CAN REPECT YOU A LIL BIT MORE IN THIS HOP GAME.
> 
> GOODTIMES VS. MAJESTICS??????????? TO BE CONTINUED
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Oct 26 2009, 06:22 PM~15474040
> *I,NOT LIKE OTHER PEOPLE CAN ADMIT WHEN I LOSE A HOP.YOU CAN'T WIN THEM ALL.I WILL ADMIT THAT I BEAT ANGEL AND FABIAN AT THE SAME TIME ON SAT AT VEGAS.AND ON SUNDAY I LOST TO ANGEL.SO THIS QUESTION IS 4 YOU FABIAN SINCE YOU DIDN'T REPLY BACK TO THE TEXT THAT I SENT TO YOUR PHONE.CAN YOU BE MAN ENOUGH TO ADMIT THAT YOU LOST TO ME ON SAT AT VEGAS.REMEMBER I TOLD YOU THAT I WANTED TO HOP YOU AND ANGEL AT THE SAME TIME,CAUSE IN MY EYES ITS GOODTIMES AGAINST THE WORLD.I KNOW DEEP DOWN THAT YOU DON'T WANT TO ADMIT THAT YOU LOST TO ME BUT I'LL TELL YOU THAT IF YOU CAN ADMIT THAT LOST MAYBE PEOPLE CAN REPECT YOU A LIL BIT MORE IN THIS HOP GAME.
> 
> GOODTIMES VS. MAJESTICS??????????? TO BE CONTINUED
> *


WUTS GOOD FUKER KEEP PUSHING  GT


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

:0 :wow:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

alex are you still pushing cause i got some x-lax if u need it!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 26 2009, 06:51 PM~15474437
> *alex are you still pushing cause i got some x-lax if u need it!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THAT FOO DONT EVEN EAT HE LIVES ON PILLS :biggrin:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

I C U GUYS.BEAVER AND THE BEAST


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Oct 26 2009, 05:59 PM~15474546
> *I C U GUYS.BEAVER AND THE BEAST
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Oct 26 2009, 06:22 PM~15474040
> *I,NOT LIKE OTHER PEOPLE CAN ADMIT WHEN I LOSE A HOP.YOU CAN'T WIN THEM ALL.I WILL ADMIT THAT I BEAT ANGEL AND FABIAN AT THE SAME TIME ON SAT AT VEGAS.AND ON SUNDAY I LOST TO ANGEL.SO THIS QUESTION IS 4 YOU FABIAN SINCE YOU DIDN'T REPLY BACK TO THE TEXT THAT I SENT TO YOUR PHONE.CAN YOU BE MAN ENOUGH TO ADMIT THAT YOU LOST TO ME ON SAT AT VEGAS.REMEMBER I TOLD YOU THAT I WANTED TO HOP YOU AND ANGEL AT THE SAME TIME,CAUSE IN MY EYES ITS GOODTIMES AGAINST THE WORLD.I KNOW DEEP DOWN THAT YOU DON'T WANT TO ADMIT THAT YOU LOST TO ME BUT I'LL TELL YOU THAT IF YOU CAN ADMIT THAT LOST MAYBE PEOPLE CAN REPECT YOU A LIL BIT MORE IN THIS HOP GAME.
> 
> GOODTIMES VS. MAJESTICS??????????? TO BE CONTINUED
> *


WELL YOU DID SERVE THE SHIT OUTTA ME ON SATURDAY.. AND FABIAN ... SUNDAY I FUCKED WITH MY CAR... BUT MONDAY FABIAN RAN!! BUT PELON GOT THAT ASS... BUT HE ALREADY ADMITTED THAT YOU GOT HIM BAD!!!!!!!AND THE LAST PART MAN YOU'D BE DISAPOINTED.. FOR REALS


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 26 2009, 07:02 PM~15474587
> *WELL YOU DID SERVE THE SHIT OUTTA ME ON SATURDAY.. AND FABIAN ... SUNDAY I FUCKED WITH MY CAR... BUT MONDAY FABIAN RAN!! BUT SARAPHINE GOT THAT ASS... BUT HE ALREADY ADMITTED THAT YOU GOT HIM BAD!!!!!!!AND THE LAST PART MAN YOU'D BE DISAPOINTED.. FOR REALS
> *


let me guess nene trained you in the dream team.fucken sell out.don't let big john find out


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Oct 26 2009, 06:06 PM~15474641
> *let me guess nene trained you in the dream team.fucken sell out.don't let big john find out
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Oct 26 2009, 07:06 PM~15474641
> *let me guess nene trained you in the dream team.fucken sell out.don't let big john find out
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Oct 27 2009, 01:22 AM~15474040
> *I,NOT LIKE OTHER PEOPLE CAN ADMIT WHEN I LOSE A HOP.YOU CAN'T WIN THEM ALL.I WILL ADMIT THAT I BEAT ANGEL AND FABIAN AT THE SAME TIME ON SAT AT VEGAS.AND ON SUNDAY I LOST TO ANGEL.SO THIS QUESTION IS 4 YOU FABIAN SINCE YOU DIDN'T REPLY BACK TO THE TEXT THAT I SENT TO YOUR PHONE.CAN YOU BE MAN ENOUGH TO ADMIT THAT YOU LOST TO ME ON SAT AT VEGAS.REMEMBER I TOLD YOU THAT I WANTED TO HOP YOU AND ANGEL AT THE SAME TIME,CAUSE IN MY EYES ITS GOODTIMES AGAINST THE WORLD.I KNOW DEEP DOWN THAT YOU DON'T WANT TO ADMIT THAT YOU LOST TO ME BUT I'LL TELL YOU THAT IF YOU CAN ADMIT THAT LOST MAYBE PEOPLE CAN REPECT YOU A LIL BIT MORE IN THIS HOP GAME.
> 
> GOODTIMES VS. MAJESTICS??????????? TO BE CONTINUED
> *


You seemed to be the highest sat night,if you ask me from what i seen on video.But you did stick a couple of times,just like all the rest from the west.And man our car was the most complete hopper out there thats clean and runs.We build lowrider hoppers out here. :0 And i told you i thought you got us on the phone ne need to text.But we took that win agianst your goodtime homie that hhh built monte.Can you be a man like you said and admit that?See ya new years bro. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 27 2009, 02:02 AM~15474587
> *WELL YOU DID SERVE THE SHIT OUTTA ME ON SATURDAY.. AND FABIAN ... SUNDAY I FUCKED WITH MY CAR... BUT MONDAY FABIAN RAN!! BUT PELON GOT THAT ASS... BUT HE ALREADY ADMITTED THAT YOU GOT HIM BAD!!!!!!!AND THE LAST PART MAN YOU'D BE DISAPOINTED.. FOR REALS
> *


 :uh: damn dude you could have pulled up right after i got darrel but you didn't,you didn't want none.


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 27 2009, 06:03 PM~15485273
> *:uh: damn dude you could have pulled up right after i got darrel but you didn't,you didn't want none.
> *


IN YOUR DREAMS PEDRO IN YOUR DREAMS!!!!!! THATS WAS YOU WHO DIDNT WANT NONE!!!!


----------



## ~MAJESTICS 85~ (Jul 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 26 2009, 10:20 PM~15476753
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~MAJESTICS 85~_@Oct 27 2009, 06:13 PM~15485425
> *:biggrin:
> *


WUT UP G :biggrin:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 27 2009, 06:01 PM~15485251
> *You seemed to be the highest sat night,if you ask me from what i seen on video.But you did stick a couple of times,just like all the rest from the west.And man our car was the most complete hopper out there thats clean and runs.We build lowrider hoppers out here. :0 And i told you i thought you got us on the phone ne need to text.But we took that win agianst your goodtime homie that hhh built monte.Can you be a man like you said and admit that?See ya new years bro. :biggrin:
> *


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ClKKisiQT1U&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ClKKisiQT1U&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
lookat the video cause when i hopped you i must of hit bumper like 20 times without getting stuck.and about me having a complete car,when you hop out here in the wild wild west like i do your car takes a beating especially when you hop it till it brakes like me.you hit the bumper once and quit cause you scaed.to top it off thats not even your car,let tino speak 4 himself.stop acting like darell and try to make a name 4 yourself with somebody elses car.you say your coming to l.a 4 new years and you want some of me then you should bring your own car.so i can break you off again.and 4 building hoppers.i built my own car from the ground up taking off the frame to putting it on with the help from my goodtimers,then gave the car to happy to make it do what it does.to top it off you don't even have a chrome bolt under your car,if you ask me you need alot of work to do


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

HERES THE PRROF THAT 
I DIDN'T GET STUCK
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClKKisiQT1U...player_embedded


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Oct 29 2009, 09:02 PM~15510790
> *HERES THE PRROF THAT
> I DIDN'T GET STUCK
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClKKisiQT1U...player_embedded
> *


i see alot of cheer leaders .. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 29 2009, 10:18 PM~15510953
> *ithats why he thinks he won!!!!*


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 30 2009, 01:09 AM~15511853
> *thats why he thinks he won!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

yup them sum real cheerleaders ............doing moves in shit........ :


----------



## SSrhyder (Nov 27, 2007)

K.C.BIG MMMMMMM All the way quit crying


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SSrhyder_@Oct 30 2009, 06:36 PM~15517803
> *K.C.BIG MMMMMMM All the way quit crying
> *


you got moves too!!! SHOW US!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Oct 30 2009, 04:55 AM~15510712
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ClKKisiQT1U&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ClKKisiQT1U&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> lookat the video cause when i hopped you i must of hit bumper like 20 times without getting stuck.and about me having a complete car,when you hop out here in the wild wild west like i do your car takes a beating especially when you hop it till it brakes like me.you hit the bumper once and quit cause you scaed.to top it off thats not even your car,let tino speak 4 himself.stop acting like darell and try to make a name 4 yourself with somebody elses car.you say your coming to l.a 4 new years and you want some of me then you should bring your own car.so i can break you off again.and 4 building hoppers.i built my own car from the ground up taking off the frame to putting it on with the help from my goodtimers,then gave the car to happy to make it do what it does.to top it off you don't even have a chrome bolt under your car,if you ask me you need alot of work to do
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Your right i don't hopp my bros car 20 times in a row,because i don't what it too look like yours.  And your right it's not mine but me and him built it and i'm the switchman on it always have been always will be.  And it did have all chrome undies before we decided to make it go alot higher,now that we are were we want to be the chrome is coming along with new paint. :biggrin: I'm building a 62 impala for show so i don't want another high hopper,no need out here we are allready runing thangs,with just that one.  And i said you stuck out there,not every hopp but you and everyone else out there did,we didn't ever.  And you didn't say do you think we got darrel????????????????????? :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 30 2009, 07:09 AM~15511853
> *thats why he thinks he won!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I won just by the way the cars looks.


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 30 2009, 09:56 PM~15519363
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I won just by the way the cars looks.
> *


SINCE YOU PUT IT THAT WHY TINY TIM I GUESS I BEAT U THEN!!!!!!!! CHROME, BEATS, NOT SCARED TO HOPP 20 TIMES, INTERIOR, PAINT... JUST CUZ U HAD A BUNCH OF CHEERLEADRS THAT SCREAMED AS SOON AS U HIT THE BUMPER AND WERE DOING BACK FLIPS SUMMER SALTS AND THROWING ARMS IN THE AIR DONT MEAN U WON.. JUST MEANS THE RAIDERETTS HAVE COMPETION WITH UR BOYS AFROUND!!!!!!!!


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 31 2009, 01:33 AM~15520070
> *SINCE YOU PUT IT THAT WHY TINY TIM I GUESS I BEAT U THEN!!!!!!!! CHROME, BEATS, NOT SCARED TO HOPP 20 TIMES, INTERIOR, PAINT... JUST CUZ U HAD A BUNCH OF CHEERLEADRS THAT SCREAMED AS SOON AS U HIT THE BUMPER AND WERE DOING BACK FLIPS SUMMER SALTS AND THROWING ARMS IN THE AIR DONT MEAN U WON.. JUST MEANS THE RAIDERETTS HAVE COMPETION WITH UR BOYS AFROUND!!!!!!!!
> *


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 31 2009, 12:33 AM~15520070
> *SINCE YOU PUT IT THAT WHY TINY TIM I GUESS I BEAT U THEN!!!!!!!! CHROME, BEATS, NOT SCARED TO HOPP 20 TIMES, INTERIOR, PAINT... JUST CUZ U HAD A BUNCH OF CHEERLEADRS THAT SCREAMED AS SOON AS U HIT THE BUMPER AND WERE DOING BACK FLIPS SUMMER SALTS AND THROWING ARMS IN THE AIR DONT MEAN U WON.. JUST MEANS THE RAIDERETTS HAVE COMPETION WITH UR BOYS AFROUND!!!!!!!!
> *


IMO from watchin' the video I think Fabian got the GT car that Darrell was hoppin'... but I wasn't there...


... And Angelboy your funny as hell w/ that shit!!! :roflmao: you said back flips and summer salts!!! :roflmao: :biggrin: 


Great Topic!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 30 2009, 11:33 PM~15520070
> *SINCE YOU PUT IT THAT WHY TINY TIM I GUESS I BEAT U THEN!!!!!!!! CHROME, BEATS, NOT SCARED TO HOPP 20 TIMES, INTERIOR, PAINT... JUST CUZ U HAD A BUNCH OF CHEERLEADRS THAT SCREAMED AS SOON AS U HIT THE BUMPER AND WERE DOING BACK FLIPS SUMMER SALTS AND THROWING ARMS IN THE AIR DONT MEAN U WON.. JUST MEANS THE RAIDERETTS HAVE COMPETION WITH UR BOYS AFROUND!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Oct 31 2009, 09:03 AM~15521613-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP BIG FRANK!!!


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 31 2009, 11:56 AM~15522557
> *:thumbsup:
> WHATS UP BIG FRANK!!!
> *


not to much just reading all the crying on here who won who lost and who got stuck who cares i had a good time hopping thats what its all about


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Oct 19 2009, 02:34 AM~15398843
> *stop crying bitch...... Ya should change the name team all stars to team all bitches......
> *



THATS WHY YOU HIDE YOUR REAL NAME BECAUSE YOU A BITCH GET AT ME LIKE A REAL MAN DONT THINK I MADE IT THIS FAR BEING A BITCH HOME GIRL AND GO CHECK MY BACK GROUND IM A REAL BLOOD FROM PASADENA GO ASK AROUND FUN BOY :0


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 31 2009, 11:15 PM~15526441
> *THATS  WHY YOU HIDE YOUR REAL NAME BECAUSE YOU A BITCH GET AT ME LIKE A REAL MAN DONT THINK I MADE IT THIS FAR BEING A BITCH HOME GIRL AND GO CHECK MY BACK GROUND IM A REAL BLOOD FROM PASADENA GO ASK AROUND FUN BOY  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


dammmm


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 31 2009, 11:15 PM~15526441
> *THATS  WHY YOU HIDE YOUR REAL NAME BECAUSE YOU A BITCH GET AT ME LIKE A REAL MAN DONT THINK I MADE IT THIS FAR BEING A BITCH HOME GIRL AND GO CHECK MY BACK GROUND IM A REAL BLOOD FROM PASADENA GO ASK AROUND FUN BOY  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


 :0 yea dont fuck wit my boy dena-d he aint no joke iv chilled with him an it aint no front wat up dena- d aint no fake ass celebrity gangstarz here just gangstas  :nicoderm:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 31 2009, 11:15 PM~15526441
> *THATS  WHY YOU HIDE YOUR REAL NAME BECAUSE YOU A BITCH GET AT ME LIKE A REAL MAN DONT THINK I MADE IT THIS FAR BEING A BITCH HOME GIRL AND GO CHECK MY BACK GROUND IM A REAL BLOOD FROM PASADENA GO ASK AROUND FUN BOY  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


Wut up D fuck this foo !!!!he's gonna know!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Nov 1 2009, 02:49 PM~15529384
> *:0  yea dont fuck wit my boy dena-d he aint no joke iv chilled with him an it aint no front wat up dena- d aint no fake ass celebrity gangstarz here just gangstas     :nicoderm:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Nov 1 2009, 01:49 PM~15529384
> *:0  yea dont fuck wit my boy dena-d he aint no joke iv chilled with him an it aint no front wat up dena- d aint no fake ass celebrity gangstarz here just gangstas     :nicoderm:
> *


WHAT IT DO MY BOY


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Nov 1 2009, 09:18 PM~15533150
> *Wut up D fuck this foo !!!!he's gonna know!!!!!
> *


REAL TALK HOME BOY


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 1 2009, 11:14 PM~15533778
> *:0  :0
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:0


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 2 2009, 09:37 AM~15536230
> *WHAT IT DO MY BOY
> *


just started on a cutty gona try an make it 4 new years so i can get in on the action how high /allstarz all day :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Funny I am in vegas right now. Been to two hop offs and still hit more inches with
A Midwest truck. All them so called street riders r still 
Useing all the same tricks the socalled cirrcus trucks use
funny shot to me.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 31 2009, 06:33 AM~15520070
> *SINCE YOU PUT IT THAT WHY TINY TIM I GUESS I BEAT U THEN!!!!!!!! CHROME, BEATS, NOT SCARED TO HOPP 20 TIMES, INTERIOR, PAINT... JUST CUZ U HAD A BUNCH OF CHEERLEADRS THAT SCREAMED AS SOON AS U HIT THE BUMPER AND WERE DOING BACK FLIPS SUMMER SALTS AND THROWING ARMS IN THE AIR DONT MEAN U WON.. JUST MEANS THE RAIDERETTS HAVE COMPETION WITH UR BOYS AFROUND!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Heard alex busted your ass agian and you won't admit to the loss agian! :0 Damn bro come on just be real.And you had way more cheerleaders at the after hopp them we did and it didn't matter we still won and everyone saw it.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Nov 2 2009, 08:57 PM~15538817
> *Funny I am in vegas right now.  Been to two hop offs and still hit more inches with
> A Midwest truck. All them so called street riders r still
> Useing all the same tricks the socalled cirrcus trucks use
> ...


 :0 Oh shit the world is ending the midwest is coming out west and winning. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 2 2009, 09:01 PM~15543561
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Heard alex busted your ass agian and you won't admit to the loss agian! :0 Damn bro come on just be real.And you had way more cheerleaders at the after hopp them we did and it didn't matter we still won and everyone saw it.
> *


HEARD YOU TWO HAVE A LONG DISTANT PHONE RELATIONSHIP GOING ON!!! GOODLUCK WITH THAT!!! AND ON YOUR SIGNITURE YOU MUST BE TALKIN BOUT THE NORTHWEST CUZ YOU DIDNT DO SHIT ON THE REAL WESTCOAST!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 2 2009, 08:03 PM~15543574
> *:0 Oh shit the world is ending the midwest is coming out west and winning. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I admit the Midwest is doing the damn thing lately with bumpers :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
But the WEST is still the BEST


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bounsir_@Nov 5 2009, 09:23 PM~15576114
> *I admit the Midwest is doing the damn thing lately with bumpers :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> But the WEST is still the BEST
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bounsir_@Nov 6 2009, 02:23 AM~15576114
> *I admit the Midwest is doing the damn thing lately with bumpers :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> But the WEST is still the BEST
> *


Thats real. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> HOW HIGH SEEM TO BREAK THE DREAM TEAM OFF ALL THE TIME ALL STARS DOING IT PROP TO STREETLIFE AND BLACK MAGIC BUT HOW HIGH RUNNING THE HOP GAME


Come on bro not even close,why is their a team allstars?Because the dreamteam won so much they needed a team to try to fuck with the dreamteam. :biggrin: 
[/quote]
I don't now about that if u say so the first is around the corner we will see how it goes their!


----------

